# mass building back routine please!



## cheesegrater (Mar 8, 2003)

i have prominent shoulder blades and i've always had trouble puttuing back mass on. Please help

my routine now is:

3 sets lat pulldowns
3 sets seated row
3 sets standing bent over row w/barbell
3 sets shrugs w/dumbells
3 sets deadlifts

is this good for massing on back, specifically to offset shoulder blades?

back day is tomorrow so...


----------



## Mifody (Mar 8, 2003)

2 sets deadlifts
2 sets bent over row w/barbell
2 sets lat pulldowns or pullups

shrugs could probably be left out since the deads will give a good trap workout


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 8, 2003)

I think it looks good accept I would leave shrugs until the end....you'll lose your pump...I don't think Mifody's routine is complete enough and it alsolacks in volume...just my honest opinion.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2003)

her you go again cheesegrater! 

you do not need to do 5 different exercises and 15 sets for back in one work-out. Mifody posted a good back work-out, use that one, although I usually do around 8-9 working sets on a muscle group as large as the back.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 8, 2003)

I agree with the above, do either seated OR bent rows, save shrugs for last.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 8, 2003)

what everyoen else said, i think your trying to do too much
and i would also recomend do your compound exercises (deadlifts) first


----------



## cheesegrater (Mar 8, 2003)

thanx

i've been seriously lifitng off and on for like 6 years, been more off for the last 2 years. I usually get my workout from magazines, never had a trainer or anything to personalize my workout for me so this is a godsend. I get results with what i do now, in the last month i've put on 5 lbs and lost visible fat and gained strength in everything, but i just wanna maximize my results.


----------



## cheesegrater (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I agree with the above, do either seated OR bent rows, save shrugs for last.



so start with deads, do rows, then shrugs? or can i thro lat pulls in as well?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 8, 2003)

3 sets deadlifts
3 sets lat pulldowns
3 sets seated row or bent rows
If you still have something left-
2 sets shrugs w/dumbells


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cheesegrater *_
> I usually get my workout from magazines...



never do that.


----------



## cheesegrater (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> 3 sets deadlifts
> 3 sets lat pulldowns
> 3 sets seated row or bent rows
> ...



thanx


----------



## cheesegrater (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> 3 sets deadlifts
> 3 sets lat pulldowns
> 3 sets seated row or bent rows
> ...



forgot to ask if i go heavy or medium weight


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2003)

my recommendation for mass gain is heavy weight in the 4-6 rep range.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> my recommendation for mass gain is heavy weight in the 4-6 rep range.


Same here.


----------



## cheesegrater (Mar 8, 2003)

alrighty then, time to go blast the back


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> her you go again cheesegrater!
> 
> you do not need to do 5 different exercises and 15 sets for back in one work-out. Mifody posted a good back work-out, use that one, although I usually do around 8-9 working sets on a muscle group as large as the back.



Is this good for women, too or would you recommend something different? I don't want to be HUGE HUGE but I am going for _some_ mass.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2003)

If you're a female trying to gain mass then yes the same work-out would apply. (heavy weight, low reps)

As far as getting too big, well come on! Unless you start taking steroids I highly doubt that getting huge will be a problem for you.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 8, 2003)

yes it would be good for you as well BTC, and don't worry to much about putting on alot of mass, unless your using AS, its just not going to happen


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 8, 2003)

Prince you bastard, quit reading my mind.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2003)

my post was first!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 8, 2003)

Yeah, well...... I'm better looking.


----------



## MeanCuts (Mar 8, 2003)

I worship the pull-up bar


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 8, 2003)

I like pullups to Meancuts but I've also been using the pulldown with the bar that has the [)-------[) hands facing each other and you can feel a good squeeze on it.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 8, 2003)

Prince is a sissy on the other hand and only does pulldowns cause he can't lift his fat ass off the bench.  


hehe Sorry boss


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 8, 2003)

Down boys!!!!


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 8, 2003)

Listen...when you train back you need to train the lats, mid-back, and lower back.  

Lats - pulldowns, chins, ebnt over rows, T-Bar rows, single-arm rows
Mid-back - any type of seated row
Lower Back - deadlifts, hyperextensions, back extensions with stability ball, good mornings, etc.

Depending on volume chose one or two exercises for each group.  Vary exercises from workout to workout to be sure to hit the back from all angles and add variety

Train as heavy as you can as long as you maintain propper form...i.e. use your back instead of your arms to move the weight


----------



## MeanCuts (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I like pullups to Meancuts but I've also been using the pulldown with the bar that has the [)-------[) hands facing each other and you can feel a good squeeze on it.



I hear ya I like using all the different bars for variation on the pulldowns and rows


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 8, 2003)

This has been an extremely helpful thread.


----------



## cheesegrater (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> 3 sets deadlifts
> 3 sets lat pulldowns
> 3 sets seated row or bent rows
> ...



did this workout about 30 min ago with triceps......fuck i almost passed out after my last set of deads, think it was the best workout i've ever had, back workout at the very least......thanx, i'm a believer


----------



## shwaym (Mar 9, 2003)

what about 1-arm bent-over dumbell rows with a flat bench? i do them every back workout.
any support ?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shwaym *_
> what about 1-arm bent-over dumbell rows with a flat bench? i do them every back workout.
> any support ?



they're fine, I usually do either cable rows or dumbbell rows, I alternate them each week.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 10, 2003)

Same here


----------



## shwaym (Mar 10, 2003)

are bent-over rows really bad for your spine? ive done  them a few times & i feel aching in my lower back but i cant tell whether its the muscles or bones.  i do hyperextentions anyway to strengthen that area.


----------



## shwaym (Mar 10, 2003)

anyone do long-bar rows?  put barbell on floor with weights on one end, grab bb just below weights w/both hands and pull up towards sternum. i really feel it in my upper back.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shwaym *_
> are bent-over rows really bad for your spine? ive done  them a few times & i feel aching in my lower back but i cant tell whether its the muscles or bones.  i do hyperextentions anyway to strengthen that area.


Start looking down and your back will start to round so remember to keep your head up and look forward and you'll never have a problem.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2003)

that is a simulated T-bar row.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shwaym *_
> anyone do long-bar rows?  put barbell on floor with weights on one end, grab bb just below weights w/both hands and pull up towards sternum. i really feel it in my upper back.


Its the same as a Tbar row, thats what I do as well as my gym doesn't have a bent row machine.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2003)

I just said that!!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 10, 2003)

Bastard


----------



## shwaym (Mar 10, 2003)

hahah
ya i know its the same as T-bar but i dislike Tbar for some reason...maybe its the grip...or bending over in a public place.
i do bent-over rows & long-bar rows at home.
maybe i wont mind bending over once i get bigger.


----------



## Pazza (Mar 10, 2003)

T bar Rows 4 x 6 (go heavy)
Wide Grip pulldown 4 x 8 (pull down and pause, release slowly over 3 seconds)
Chin ups (pump out as many as you feel you need to)
Hyperextensions 3 x whatever you feel like


----------

